# What's Is The Best Firewall?



## yakabod (Jun 11, 2005)

From your research, what do u think is the best firewall out there? I want to buy the software that is well worth it and that really is stable. I play alot of pc games, search the internet alot, and of course chat with friends, so what kind of firewall do you suggest?



Thanks.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Yakabod,

Try reading this:The Perfect Balance 

Regards,
JF
Vancouver,WA


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

try sygate firewall pro.....zonealarm pro is good too but it has lots of probs mainly accessing the internet and when i m playing online games. compare to that sygate is best.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

lucifer1311 said:


> try sygate firewall pro.....zonealarm pro is good too but it has lots of probs mainly accessing the internet and when i m playing online games. compare to that sygate is best.



although zonealarm has a tendancy to ask you alot of questions, keep in mind that those are good questions, and that's how it holds you secure.

if these other firewalls don't ask you if it's ok for a game to connect, then they won't ask if it's ok for a keylogger to connect either.


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

i dont hve any probs with zonealarm asking me questions IF IT WOULD LET ME ACCESS MY INTERNET. i had to stop zonealarm because it wouldnt let me access the internet. i read probs of guys too that zonealarm doesnt let them play online games. try sygate. it will ask u all questions like zonealarm and will ask u to allow or block any application trying to access ur system and internet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

personal opinion : not the questions but zonealarm creates lag spikes during online gaming. not a gamers choice but a good firewall. I am an anti-norton person but to b ehonest their firewall has been the best firewall i had.


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

Iptables are godly but if you dont want to learn them you can always use firestarter because it has built in tables.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

zonealarm is a really good firewall. another good one is kerio firewall but i have no experiences with this particular firewall so i cant tell you if its good or not. you can download both programs at www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I think Sygate Personal Firewall Pro is the best firewall available - but one of its downsides is that it doesnt support fast user switching....apart from that, very reliable protection


----------



## 0uroboros (Aug 2, 2005)

*In sort of the same boat...*

I've just had Roadrunner installed, and had McAfee software installed on the desktop prior to the cable. The installation tech suggested I invest in firewall hardware (did he mean router?). The way McAfee was set up, it disrupted the pop-ups necessary for accessing email, and websites I wanted to view.

What a pain! So far, I've uninstalled the McAfee firewall and one other security function just to get around the pop-ups issue. And, I feel I've left myself vulnerable being online without one.

What's best to do? Recommendations on routers and firewall hardware? Pros and cons of wireless routers?

Appreciate your time,
O


----------



## AlecTPR (Aug 17, 2005)

zone alarm pro for me.

Although, never tried much else (for home use) as it's always worked and done it's job since day one.


----------



## MarieJoe (Oct 22, 2004)

I just downloaded Sygate free and I love it. Mushc better than ZAP or Norton.

But, just so you all know, a few days ago the evil Norton bought Sygate. The end is near


----------



## angelbabe1uk (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm running sygate personal firewall pro
I've had it now since my pc was formatted a few months ago and i lost mcaffee
I like the way it works but still miss mcaffee
I also have the XP firewall and PeerGardian as well
I have the dreaded Norton as the anti-virus but i don't like it
But it was all the guy had when he had to do the formate :4-dontkno 
Ugh i hope Norton dont turn off sygate its free and safe to use
I can't afford to go out and buy a firewall


----------

